

Google's IPO: Asking Too Much?(2004)  - netcan
http://www.businessweek.com/technology/content/jul2004/tc20040727_5797_tc024.htm

======
paul
_Yahoo, although weaker than Google in search, boasts a more diverse business,
with revenues from the likes of Internet access partnerships, fantasy sports,
and "branded" ads that appear outside of the search property, says
Susquehanna's Wolk: "We would expect Google would trade at a discount to
Yahoo."_

Brilliant prediction :)

~~~
netcan
_"But Google is still largely a one-trick pony. Ads appearing next to search
results accounted for about three-quarters of its business last year. Although
this has been a red-hot market, it's also starting to mature."_

 _"Eventually, it's quite possible that Google will experiment with image-
based ads next to its own search results."_

Could have been written yesterday. Just replace $700m with $20b.

